# Almost 10 months, AM Show Line



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Noel is almost 10 months now, The stacks I got are decent but they are the best I have gotten. I just wanted to see what people thought about her.








One of her front legs and one back leg is off, but I like this one because she is looking forward.








Head Shot








Thanks!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow, she is beautiful! I love her coloring and ears!


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

You've put her back feet a little too far apart, and that throws things off so it's a little hard to say. In the first pic, the right rear is in the correct position, but in both the rear-most foot is too far back. The hock should be perpendicular to the floor.

But overall, I like her looks! It looks like her upper arm could be slightly longer, but her shoulder layback looks good. Her coloring is very rich, compared to most showlines, too, tho I like darker eyes. See if you can get the feet set better, and you'll probably get more comments.

Pretty girl!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is turning out nicely. I like her dark face but her eye pigment is a bit light.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I do not know anything about stacking but just wanted to say she is a very pretty girl!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

When you stack...

Both front legs should be even, set so that the elbow and back of the pastern (the joint above the paw) are in a line drawn straight down from the shoulder to the ground. (you did pretty good on the front)

The back leg toward the camera should be set so that the bone from the paw to the hock is @ 90degree angle to the ground, not stretched back as far as you can get it to go. The rear leg away from the camera should be set so that the paw is directly below the hip joint, not stretched as far forward as you can.

Because of her dark coloring (awesome) try wearing light color pants, or stand more in front of her so that the clean line of her topline is clearly seen. Also, if you can do some better lighting it will be better seen. (I've a black pup who's hard to photograph as the black just blurs into one mass and I can't even see his face). 

From what I can see she looks to be a nice immature dog, I especially like the depth in her chest at this age. If you can get some pictures with the rear set better it'll tell more... but no matter what anyone says... this stage is often a gangly stage where dogs look their worse... LOL. I had a friend who lost faith in some great pups and always seemed to sell them @ 9-11 months. I picked up a couple awesome dogs from her... WEG...


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks so much guys, I am going to about getting some better pics tonight. I will post them.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is a beauty! Yes, take some with her not so over stretched! Can't wait


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

*Updated pics! Almost 10 months, AM Show Line*

I got some more without her being so stretched, and her feet placed differently. I also swirled me hoping it would be easier to see her top line.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Updated pics! Almost 10 months, AM Show Line*

What a beautiful face and a very soft expression.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Updated pics! Almost 10 months, AM Show Line*

Pretty bitch with excellent color. Good ear placement. Nice feet and pasterns. Good shoulder angle, but the upper arm appears to be somewhat short. Good rear angle as well, but the croup is steep.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Updated pics! Almost 10 months, AM Show Line*

Nice!!! Much better. I think she's really a great looking puppy. Love the third picture in the new set. Great job stacking her!


----------

